# South Myrtle Surf Fishing



## bonepony (Jul 16, 2006)

Any reports of flounder biting in the surf? Are the mullet and menhaden thick this year? There was very little bait last year and it seemed that the fishing was off. 

Thanks to all that provide info and I will post back after our trip.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I will be down there in Sept. I know last year when I was down there, there was a lot of mullet that I was castneeting from the surf.But this year I think I might actually fish the back water fro flounder and reds, all I ever caught from the surf was a few rays, sharks(which are illegal to fish for) a few small blues, and my favorite about a 6 pound ladyfish, which if I knew what it was when I caught it and what the size average is I probably would have had a SC state record. I was told by a friend the best thing to surf fish down there is Pompano which you can use your bass tackle with a hook and splitshot with a sand flee. Does anyone else ever catch anything great from the surf in SC?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

You're right about the Pompano in the surf. I've been in the surf just about every day for the past month and it's been very slow. I've pulled in some Whiting, spot but besides that not much else. I don't even bother fishing with anything besides my ultralight bass rig anymore. This is my first season down here and I hope it picks up. I'm in South Myrtle and fish the entire strand. Shoot me a private message if you want to spend a couple hours killing bait.


----------



## pompy (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been surf fishing that area about 6 years now.The first couple of years were pretty good but man it has sure changed since then.Most of the regulars I encountered when fishing have pretty much cleared out because its been so slow the past few years.I had many days when I could go home with a cooler half full of pompano but I havent caught one in a few years now!I fish mainly around the Murrells Inlet area and I guess its just gotten to shallow and flat.I had a guy tell me we need a hurricane to skirt up the coast to stir things up a bit to improve the fishing.
Pompy


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

When I am down there in Sept. I plan on mostly fishing the back water like I said b4, FRom what I have been "told" you can find some nice slot reds and some decent flounder back there. I was thinking bout renting a Yak for the week and seeing what I can find, What else is there in the surf to catch, I am from MD so I am used to Stripers, Blues, and occasional red and black drum. Just the times I have fished the surf all I find are rays and sharks, Do you ever have the bull reds in there or any cobia? I have caught Pompano in my cast net a few times, small ones but I know there has to be some larger ones mixed in, a little further out then knee depth right in the deeper wash. Oh yeah by the way I fish in Surfside. WHat about King Macs ? is anyone pin rigging off the piers that time of year? I have never really done it but I am thinking about trying if there are kings around that time of year. Does anyone have any info on that?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I fish the surf in surfside about 4-6 times a week. I always walk to the pier to see what they're catching and it's been a little slow. I've been catching Whiting, spots and pompano in the surf. Nothing big to speak of. I'm heading down to the pier in an hour or so and I'll report anything going on. I've only been down here for less than a month and I'm EXTREMELY underwhelmed by the surf fishing in surfside/south myrtle


----------



## paint_u_dgt (Feb 19, 2006)

Just south of the horry county line on garden city beach there were 5-6 large and i mean huge schools of manhaden last weekend been pulling out some good ladyfish and whiting, a few rays and some blues fishing has been a little slow but, still worth the trip for me haven't seen any mullet in the surf yet, but you can go to the oyster recycler at huntington state park and get all the finger mullet you need. hope that helps


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*garden city surf*

I was out in my kayak 7am-1pm there was zero bait runnin, not to much of anthing else either, I was using whiting under a balloon for most of the day in hope of a stray king, nothin doin, I did manage a 40lb blacktip, so It wasnt a complete waste, I cant figure it out, there has to be more than sharks out there ,,I go back and forth from 1000 yards to 2 miles off shore, using bottm rigs, top water, king rigs,balloon rigs, all there seems to be are sharks, my freezer is filled with blacktip, anyone have any clue??.......oh wait yesterday I had a huge cobia circle my kayak for 20 minutes, noseing my bait around but wouldnt take it, strangest thing Ive ever seen.... that fish saw me clear as day and wouldnt leave or bite, I tried everything short of sexual favors to get that fish to bite, nada...talk about frustrating...
if only my gaff was a 3 footer, I gave up surf fishing, way to many people on the beach ...any of you guys regulars at garden city pier?, anything doing there?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I fished the murrels Inlet area yesterday in the surf. Finger mullet were crusing in the surf, but I used sand fleas, they were on the small side. I caught one nice whiting and three pompano between one and two pounds. Had a couple of large rays and something that took off strong and cut my line way out. It was hot, and the water had excellent color. Spoke to a guy using finger mullet and he said he had been catching flounder and blues. 

September is a great time for pier kinging around here, but no gurantees, water clarity and bait make the difference.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Apparently kings are around, CG has had several this week as well as Apache and even Surfside had a few runs the other day. Water's beautiful right now and bait is starting to move.


----------



## paint_u_dgt (Feb 19, 2006)

There are alot of sharks in the water I believe most definatlly when the gov. decided to stop allowing us to catch sharks from the beach, there is no pressure on them because no one keeps them anymore out of fear of getting caught. Thats what i think


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Several kings caught at GC pier yesterday. One weighed 30lbs (or so the lady at the bait shop says). Still slow in the surf.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Thought I'd bump this thread rather than start a new one 

The surf has me as frustrated as can be right now. After living here a month I have made no progress. I've tried various locations from springmaid to garden head piers surfing in the surf. I've used cut mullet and frozen shrimp and so far have cauge 0 fish on mullet and the shrimp only bring in 10" blacktip shark, palm sized pompano, tiny spot or whiting. I'm getting skunked about 50% of the time (I go about 5 times a week). I'm patient and giving up isn't really an option so I was hoping one of you guys had some good advice to get me catching more and bigger fish. Also, I don't really like fishing on piers down here this time of year.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

_ I've tried various locations from springmaid to garden head piers surfing in the surf._

Garden city piers fishing in the surf.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Get a kayak, and hit the creeks.... Trout Flounder and Red action has been wonderful this year.

I just got my 'yak a month ago, and every trip so far (about 5) has been successful.

Good way to spend the tourist season!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Railroader said:


> Get a kayak, and hit the creeks.... Trout Flounder and Red action has been wonderful this year.
> 
> I just got my 'yak a month ago, and every trip so far (about 5) has been successful.
> 
> Good way to spend the tourist season!


Nice Yak you have there. The move and the 6 month old have unable to buy one just now but I'll have one soon. No surf advice?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, the only thing I'd say about the surf in your area is what I've read here.....It is VERY FLAT, therefore you will have to find SOME KIND of structure, sandbar, slough, ANYTHING out of the ordinary. Some inlet with a jetty, deep channel, or river-mouth. Thare HAS to be somewhere on the S.C. coast that has something other than knee deep water out to a mile...

You'll just have to find it...When you do, you'll find fish.

Try a search on "Reading the surf" I think it was...a good read.

Head out and do some recon on a dead low tide and look for... Well, ANYTHING DIFFERENT!

We're in much the same boat here in Ga. with flat beach, but I have found that even the smallest contour or runout can make a difference. 

Perseverence usually pays.... 

Good luck, and keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*the holiday inn, in surfside*

Ive found the same situation , I live in surfside beach also..... and theres little to no action in the surf at least since Ive been fishing it, april thru july 3rd was the last time I went..., not to mention the onslaught of tourists dying for a hook in the back, just way to frustrating for me.
I used to go at 5 am every morning but gave up, there was just nothing in the water that close in,,and I tried every tactic and every bait. 
The only thing I can say is there are a group of rocks in front of the holiday inn in surfside, but its also snag city,
RR is right, the bottom here is really flat, no structure to speak of, I have a fish finder on my kayak and have seen no structure and nothing close in to hold fish from garden city to surfside.
I did hear that its picks up in september, but being from florida, the doesnt make sense to me, may be its the water temp its 84 now, seems warm enough to me.
Dude I hate to be a downer, but it seems a kayak is the only way to go for near shore fishing in this area.
[email protected]
villagerecorders.com


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have never fished "near shore" in a Yak. I have fished the skinny water but if I were looking for some Cobia or something of that nature near shore in a yak what type gear would you recomend? I have seen some guys sharking ina yak with huge penn senators and 6'6" boat rods. but what kind tackle would do for going after Cobia? Would it be possible to get a king? if you caught some of them small blues or spanish and drifted it live?


----------



## bonepony (Jul 16, 2006)

Just got back from MB and fishing was very slow from the surf. A couple sharks, 2 rays, 2 flounder and a black drum for the week. Did see a few small whiting and lizardfish caught by others.


----------

